# Low light plants



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok I did some searching on this site but didn't find what I was looking for so here goes. (My apologies if this is already posted and I missed it)

Not new to fishkeeping (about 16 years) but new to plants.

Right now I'm using approx 1.7 wpg and I want to know

What are some low light plants? Which ones grow well (fast)?

Any info would be appreaciated.

Thx in advance. Love the site too!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi.

A few lower light plants that come to mind off the top of my head:
Anubias
Java Fern
Java Moss
some Crypts
Giant Hygro

At least all of those do well in my tank that isn't supposed to be able to grow plants (less than 1 WPG with Silver Dollars) - I just toss the prunings in there and they take off.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for they reply. Annubias is outrageously expensive here (12 dollars for a small withered plant). (Same with Java fern) JM is unavailable here as with Giant Hygro. I've seen a few Wendetti (sp) but they don't look so good. Looks like I will have to order online.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I have never been able to figure out why anubias plants are so expensive locally here either. All I can figure is that they do that because they are so easy to grow (that and the markup at my LFS is insane). 

Matt


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well all the anubias my lfs has look close to dead. not 1 healthy leaf on them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubias sale around here for around $12 ea, I got mine on sale for 1/2 price.

Here is a link for low light plants... http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't even have a LFS around here, but the discovery of the "For sale/trade" section here, along with places like Aqua Bid and the site auction here have been a real blessing. You usually get generous portions, very healthy plants and the shipping won't kill you.


----------



## wackytpt (Jun 6, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Thanks for they reply. Annubias is outrageously expensive here (12 dollars for a small withered plant). (Same with Java fern) JM is unavailable here as with Giant Hygro. I've seen a few Wendetti (sp) but they don't look so good. Looks like I will have to order online.


Why not try trading with fellow forerunners in here. Try mosses as they would have a nice effect on driftwoods. I am also a newbie in this hobby.

Regards
Nicholas Poey


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Good idead trading..........if I had something to trade! I'm just starting out and my supply is basic and very limited.


----------



## goh (Jul 9, 2004)

I am surprised by the price that you have to pay.
In Singapore, I got mine anubias nana (a healthy one too) from a lfs for less than USD 2.
I guess we are luckier here.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Very rarely will you find anyone willing to trade Anubias sp., unless you have that one UBER UBER UBER rare plant. Even then, it would be a reluctant trade.

On the other hand, our sponsor, www.aquariumgarden.com , has Anubias sp. for a relatively low price even after S/H. Robert of www.aquabotanic.com also offers Anubias sp. for a pretty low price. Coupled with free ground shipping (which is perfectly fine for hardy plants like Anubias sp.) for APC members, it's pretty much a steal.

---

Local fish stores usually charge more for a variety of reasons, one of which is rent so they're not out to deliberately 'con' you. :wink: Sometimes it helps to realize that this is only a hobby for us; but it's a 'way of life' for them.


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

anubias sold in my local fish shops are way expensive compared to the cost...

imagine...i could only buy one from the fish shops while i could actually get six with the same amount of money from the supplier...

as for java ferns, the price in my lfs is doubled compared to the price of the supplier...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Java ferns here are now 7.99 and java fern lace is 9.99. No java moss is sold in my lfs.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Well of course. How else would the LFS make a profit? If they purchased a plant from the supplier for 5 cents, then they can't turn around and sell the same plant for 5 cents. That's just poor business practice. As a consumer, such a pricing structure would be GREAT, but it's not exactly fair to the business owner. :mrgreen:

But to keep on topic, Bolbitis heudelotii tolerates lower light than even the Cryptocorynes. Moss is IMVHO not suitable for a 1.7 WPG tank. Many species will survive but the growth will be anything but attractive: a dark, spindly, unbranched mass of ugly.



shawnme said:


> anubias sold in my local fish shops are way expensive compared to the cost...
> 
> imagine...i could only buy one from the fish shops while i could actually get six with the same amount of money from the supplier...
> 
> as for java ferns, the price in my lfs is doubled compared to the price of the supplier...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I upped my wattage to 65watts over the 20 gallon high. (2 25watt compact fluorescent so I'm sure I'm loosing lots of light there and a 15 watt 9325 GE bulb) Its very yellow but the plants seem to like it. They don't pearl much anymore but I see new shoots on my Vals and Anacharis. Will change to a true power compact when money permits. Just lost my java fern to BBA. Tried bleaching but that killed my anacharis. Tried H2O2 but it had no effect. Just bubbled. Will have to go pay $8.00 for 2 more java fern plants.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

If you're having a recurring problem with BBA, then it would be best to avoid slow growers for the time being. Get your tank into good health with cheap easy stem plants first, and add those expensive slow growers later. Start a new topic with updated information about this tank and photos if possible so that folks can guide you in the right path toward a healthy tank. Once that has been reasonably achieved, you can start adding those slow growers.

In the mean time, don't throw those java ferns that have been attacked by BBA away. Just cut the affected leaves and save the rhizomes. And if you're worried over the price of these plants locally, then there are other sources that might fit your budget better. One of such sources is linked above.

P.S. I didn't know a 15W 9325K GE bulb exist. I thought it only comes in 55W. I don't particularly like the 9325K alone for the exact reason you stated: it casts a yellow hue onto everything. :roll:


----------

